# South Slope,Yellowstone,moose??



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't been in this unit for 5 or 6 year now, so I thought I would see if
any of you guys are seeing any good moose this winter?

Anything north of Roosevelt in the Whiterocks or Uinta river worth chasing?
I'm going to be hunting with my bow and have enough points I should draw.
A 45"- 48" bull would work just fine...

Or on the west side of the unit, by Hwy 150, Murdock Basin, Duchesne river,
or upper Provo river. I know in 09 there were a couple of good ones harvested
there. I ask earlier about East canyon, But I think there is just too much
private land there to deal with.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I didnt make it out there last year, because of the wifes wasatch tag, but in years before I have never been impressed with numbers in moose in that unit. I have ran into alot of hunters during the archery elk hunt out there, asking if I have seen any moose. I do have one spot you could check if you draw the tag, but if it was me, I would take my chances on another unit. I am not saying there is no moose, but the country thats there and the miles that I hike back in there, I would think that I would see more moose. The bulls that I do see are usually big, but very far and few between. But then again there is alot of lodgepole pine, and some of its so thick you cant see 10 yards.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto dark cloud.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my dilemma. I'm almost 50 years old now, have always been more of an archery
hunter than anything else...AND the SHOULDER, my shoulder is starting to go out, I know
I'm good for at least this year, But if I had to have surgery to keep shooting my bow. :?: 

My 15 points would draw both East canyon units, Ogden is 50/50, And
South slope Yellowstone is a 50/50 shat at drawing....

I'm 2 years out at having Kamas or North slope 3 corners..
And 4-6 years from North slope summit or Wasatch,,,I Really DONT want to wait.
And if I did , probably use my muzzle loader,,,,Rifle would be last case..

I do know moose numbers are not the best on SS Yellowstone,,BUT last year it
had the highest average age harvested at 6.3...What to do :?: :?:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent, goofy.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the only reason the average age is higher in the south slope, is because there is so much area for a moose to go and never be seen. Where I hunt for elk out there, I have never seen anybody else in there, in 6 years of hunting it. Most of the roads end 10 miles short of the summit line. Thats alot of area for a moose to disappear and grow up. You should be able to kill an older bull out there, its just going to be harder to find one. And alot more hikeing. Like I said before, I dont see many moose, but the ones I do see are usually big ones. 

Now what do you know about the northslope/southslope west unit for MT goat? :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I would not put in for this tag. Freind had this tag in 2008 and we put on a ton of miles all over the unit on horseback and the best bull we found with any palmation was 36 inches and not very impressive. Another freind drew the Burnt fork north slope last year and hunted six days and seen three cows, The DWR sold 90 plus moose off this unit to Colorado just prior to last years hunt. Everything out there was hid up good.

Big


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a buddy with this tag last year and they seen some great bulls scouting, but had a tough go finding a giant during the hunt, he ended up with no bull.

I there is one thing I do know, stay away from the Cache Unit...........Its not looking good.........at all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

All the moose I see out there are carrying suitcase's. 

They're headed that way..---->>


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That 66% success rate would scare me to death. Avg days hunted- 11 is a real gut check. I had a client with that tag last Fall and he hunted long and hard. This guy has over 20 mules and they covered lots of country and glassed and glassed. They talked to every person they saw. He had up to 5 buddies helping him at a time. He passed on a 40", no palmed bull the first day or two of his hunt and a baby bull a week into it. He ended up being one of the 33% unsuccessful, after almost 20 days on the mountain hunting and 10 or so days scouting. This guy had seen moose in there the prior years while elk hunting, but he struggled big time. I know you can hunt and know how to hunt, but so does this guy and that hunt sent him home like a whipped dog. I had another friend who hunted it in 08 or 09 and he spent 10 days beating the place to death and framed his tag.

I have seen some bulls off the unit and high 30"s - low 40"s is what you should be expecting. Of course, scout, babysit a bull, and then kill him the first day would be the best chance, but even that might not do it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Do Ogden! Just saying!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I would personally wait for Kamas. I'm not very familiar with the South Slope Units though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Guys, thanks a TON for the responses and all the PMs!!

I've looked into some CWMU's and definitely NOT going that route...
The other units I've ruled out are Ogden, Cache, Morgan south, Just too far north for my liking.
The two East canyon units I know hold good moose numbers , but the private ground
and close proximity to large metropolitan areas I don't like..

So I'm down to Yellowstone or go with SV,wait for kamas,and have Huntress guide me. 

A lot hinges on the Wyoming elk draw results coming out tomorrow....
If I draw out there this year,,,I'll just buy a moose point..


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Goofy, Offer still stands
Any time, Any year, We will get A good bull with you,


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a solid offer. They definately know how to get things killed.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

As the E-mails and PM's continue to come in I can say THANKs enough!

I've gathered a ton of info over the last few days,,,,In a nutshell.
1) Moose numbers are down.
2) The wilderness part of the S Slope in NOT the place to hunt.
3) There are isolated pockets holding good bulls.

Found out yesterday NO Wyoming elk tag this year, got my "UN" , and point #6.
SOOO, I'll go after a moose tag I have a good chance to draw. 

And I know if I drew this moose tag I could concentrate on two verily small areas
with excellent "easy" access to scout and hunt......


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck to you goofy.

I hope you draw this year!


----------



## SMA (Feb 26, 2011)

I had this permit last year with 12 points. Bowhunted also. Very dissapointed in this unit. Saw 11 bulls, 2 I would have shot. One on private the other one on tribal. Put over 200 miles on horses, boots and truck combined in 15 days. Never saw what I wanted. Exactly one million elk hunters out on the second part of the hunt. No one I talked to had seen any Moose.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I still haven't put the application in yet! This is REALLY a tuff one, tons of study going into it..

I've been looking into Morgan/South Rich, I've got a 1-3 chance of drawing that permit.
Looks like there is forest service ground I could hunt there above Lost canyon reservoir.
The problem is, this is one of the few units I real don't know.....

And thanks SMA,,,,I sent you a PM.


----------

